# Dump Stations and Winterizations



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

Well this is a crappy topic. Sorry for the pun!:rotflmao1: On the other hand it's a bit catchy for a band name or medical ward.

Where can I find dump sites in my area and around the nation? I've got to de-winterize my unit and I have no clue where to do it at. I've looked on the net and there's too many pay sites to guess which one's legit. 

As far as de-winterizing the unit, is there any special precautions about using LP air? I figure I'll just hook the tank up and blow all the water out opening valves and taps as I move further from the supply. Is it a good idea or should I use the potable anit-freeze?


----------



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

Unless you enjoy HUGE fireballs I would not use the LP gas tank to blow out anything! Static electricity could easily do you in - and anything near. Are you just rinsing out the system for summer use? If so just flush the lines with the water hose. You could always drain the holding tanks into a bucket and dump it in your toilet if you did not want to go to a dumping station. You should not have too much to get rid of if all was cleaned well when you put the unit to bed for the winter.


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Really... fireballs!?! I can see that as an issue for the black water and possible methane pockets but is the same possible for the grey water? I do enjoy fireballs actually but I'll take you're reply as "defiantly not". 

It is just a summer rinse. I had no idea it was that easy and I'm already thinking of fitting the centralvac to the drain lines. It's a wet/dry that drains into the sewer line. Ha! Problem solved! Thanks very much Charlieo!


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

jeffmue, what charlieo was talking about was blowing out the water lines with lp gas, propane, not a good thing. You buy an adaptor that screws onto the fitting that the hose goes on. Get a small air pump and use air to blow out the water lines. I then pump rv antifreeze through them with a hand pump.
Summertime, just hook your hose up to the water fitting and turn on the water and open the faucets. As charlieo said your not going to get much antifreeze coming out. You can leave it in til you go on your first camping trip. Water in the black tank is a good thing anyway.


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I didn't catch that one. I live in Colorado charleo, not the deep south!:rotflmao1: (I worked in an ER in Florida for five years and every 4th of July I'd get at least one patient with 2nd degree burns to the face, chest, and arms. For some reason or another they each felt that the best way to check for a propane leak was with a lighter.)

Thanks for clearing that up dogbone and thanks for bringing back those memories charleo!


----------



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

I have been away for a few days and after I thought about what was really meant here was using compressed air, that would work. WalMart has the fitting. I hope that I didn't scare you with my answer but as you know propane is nasty stuff in the wrong place. I hope you have a wonderful camping season. 
I just got out my travel trailer for the season and EVERYTHING WORKED! wow and also no leaks!


----------



## hoosiershooter (Feb 21, 2010)

charlieo said:


> I just got out my travel trailer for the season and EVERYTHING WORKED! wow and also no leaks!


Must be nice. When I hooked up to the site this past weekend I found a severely blown water heater tank. :bang:
Luckily I found near the same model new, but scratch and dent for $249. I bought the TT from a buddy and gave him hell for not draining the tank.


----------

